# The land shark has surfaced



## PDXDeutschhund (Sep 22, 2010)

The first few days were relatively quiet but today.... oh today...... the land shark has emerged from the water. He's biting feet... hands.... his bed. He has A TON of energy today. God help me!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

It's only just begun- rev up his exercise now and get those thick pants ready to be bitten. Glad to see your pup now feels right at home


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

And this is why puppies are cute...Just when you want to throw them in the river because you're arm is bleeding and they've just chewed your new shoes they look at you with those big brown eyes and you forget you're mad at them.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

wait untill it's cold and you come
in the house with cold hands and they
nip your hand or finger <
you're letting them lick your face
and they nip your nose <
you're walking by and they nip
the back of your ankle <
you're teaching them not to snatch
food. they're going to get you
once or 10 times before they learn <
you're sleeping and your hand is dangling
over the bed <

"gotta love them Sheps"


----------



## PDXDeutschhund (Sep 22, 2010)

I want to start crate training but I've never actually done it before and his crying tears at my soul


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Your soul will be much happier in the morning when you can find your shoes, have cushions intact on your couch, no pee to clean up, no remotes chewed, or other household items destroyed

The first week of crate training SUCKS, but the reward of coming home to your home in the manner you left it is so worth it and much cheaper


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Your soul will be crying a lot more should he get hold of an electrical cord or eats something horrible and gets sick or dies. Crate your puppy for his sake.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh, definitely crate that puppy! It's just as good for him as it is for you, he'll have the safety and privacy of his own place and really will be much happier- the crying is just to wrap you around his little paw. I'm telling you they just don't play fair


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

I boiled a 30cm long length of 1" diameter soft nylon cord ( best way to describe it is it is the stuff like horse training rope or yachting / boating rope ? ) in beef stock ,let it dry and it impregnated the rope with a beefy smell. Karma LOVES that rope chew.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

CRATE THAT FURRY LITTLE CRITTER!!!!! you'll get that break when you need it. You wont have to worry about destructo puppy getting into everything while you cant supervise and protect. A crate is cheaper than replacing your couch!!!!


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

Just wait until he hooks one of those bottom fangs in your nostril...


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Welcome to owning a gsd puppy!!! Keep in mind they do outgrow it. While you are going through it, it feels like it will never end and then once they become better mannered adults you will find yourself missing that adorable, fuzzy puppy stage. At least I do.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> Welcome to owning a gsd puppy!!! Keep in mind they do outgrow it. While you are going through it, it feels like it will never end and then once they become better mannered adults you will find yourself missing that adorable, fuzzy puppy stage. At least I do.


 
perhaps it because i'm in the puppy stage but i cant wait for the nice well mannered adult. I love the puppy. Want the angel dog.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> perhaps it because i'm in the puppy stage but i cant wait for the nice well mannered adult. I love the puppy. Want the angel dog.



I was the exact same way. I couldn't wait for her to grow up and get out of that high energy, chew-on-everything-insight-including-me phase. Now I look at the puppy pictures of her and go "awwww, she was sooo adorable".


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> I was the exact same way. I couldn't wait for her to grow up and get out of that high energy, chew-on-everything-insight-including-me phase. Now I look at the puppy pictures of her and go "awwww, she was sooo adorable".


 
oh she's adorable now! i agree but dear lord.... i'm anxious for the calmer (though she's pretty calm for 5 months old) well mannered girl. I'm also anxious to have a large dog that i can walk in the middle of the night again and feel okay. I'm not joking when i say the deer around here stalk people.


----------



## PDXDeutschhund (Sep 22, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> CRATE THAT FURRY LITTLE CRITTER!!!!! you'll get that break when you need it. You wont have to worry about destructo puppy getting into everything while you cant supervise and protect. A crate is cheaper than replacing your couch!!!!


I want to, I just didn't anticipate it being this difficult. I'm not worried about him getting into anything right now because I have him gated in the living room and he's being supervised.

I actually brought him in the car with me to pick up Dayna yesterday. He didn't like it. He doesn't like the car very much. I'm not sure if it's because he's scarred from his ride from the groomers, or if he feels sick. I just know that he whines and cries like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

PDXDeutschhund said:


> I want to, I just didn't anticipate it being this difficult. I'm not worried about him getting into anything right now because I have him gated in the living room and he's being supervised.
> 
> I actually brought him in the car with me to pick up Dayna yesterday. He didn't like it. He doesn't like the car very much. I'm not sure if it's because he's scarred from his ride from the groomers, or if he feels sick. I just know that he whines and cries like there's no tomorrow.


 
Shasta gets carsick. She likes going places but she doesnt like the method of getting there. The car may just be new to him. After he's had a couple sets of shots, i would suggest taking him fun places so he starts associating the car with adventures. So if i know we're going anywhere, she doesnt get fed at least 3 hours beforehand. its all about socializations and new experiences, positive of course. I imagine you're going to hear this a lot but the saying goes 100 people in 100 days. Basically socialize until you're so sick of people you cant stand them anymore but keep doing it so your pup can better learn who is right and who is wrong. If he had a negative experience at the groomers (which FYI isn't really necessary) you need to find a new groomer (if you plan to keep taking him) that he'll enjoy and have positive experiences. there's nothing worse than battling a stressed GSD. I would also suggest getting him used to and okay with water so bathing at home is easier (not to mention cheaper).


----------



## PDXDeutschhund (Sep 22, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> Shasta gets carsick. She likes going places but she doesnt like the method of getting there. The car may just be new to him. After he's had a couple sets of shots, i would suggest taking him fun places so he starts associating the car with adventures. So if i know we're going anywhere, she doesnt get fed at least 3 hours beforehand. its all about socializations and new experiences, positive of course. I imagine you're going to hear this a lot but the saying goes 100 people in 100 days. Basically socialize until you're so sick of people you cant stand them anymore but keep doing it so your pup can better learn who is right and who is wrong. If he had a negative experience at the groomers (which FYI isn't really necessary) you need to find a new groomer (if you plan to keep taking him) that he'll enjoy and have positive experiences. there's nothing worse than battling a stressed GSD. I would also suggest getting him used to and okay with water so bathing at home is easier (not to mention cheaper).


I don't know why I said groomer... I meant breeder. I got my ers mixed up. It's late.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Welcome to the water!!!! Do not let the evil land shark lure you into the water, the crying is a ploy!!!  Crate the pup and you will be happier. Yes the first week is not fun but later he will love his crate. Max goes in his even when we are home now and the door is open.

The car he will get used to, again it just takes time everything right now is so new to him.


----------



## just another truck (Jun 7, 2010)

Land Shark.. I so love that term.. never stops moving, and never stops eating...I just wish he would learn to eat Pairs of socks, and not just one of each pair..

Good Luck with your puppy, and I agree.. Lots of car rides going no where, lots of people. By the way, talk to your vet. I take Hunter to the vet just to be weighed and to be petted. THis way not everything at the vet is a pain.


----------



## PDXDeutschhund (Sep 22, 2010)

just another truck said:


> Land Shark.. I so love that term.. never stops moving, and never stops eating...I just wish he would learn to eat Pairs of socks, and not just one of each pair..
> 
> Good Luck with your puppy, and I agree.. Lots of car rides going no where, lots of people. By the way, talk to your vet. I take Hunter to the vet just to be weighed and to be petted. THis way not everything at the vet is a pain.


That's a really good idea about the vet. We're actually taking Dutch for his first visit today. I know our cats HATE the vet.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Mine is doing that and everytime he catches mde slipping and put his mouth on my fingers, my fingers go down his throat with a strong no. Then he gets something to chew on. Of course he still goes after my fingers but not as bad as he use too. He is 10 weeks right now but I refuse to let this go on. The more he keeps trying to get my fingers in his mouth the more he gets a finger down the throat. He gags, I stop then he smells and licks my fingers.

Then I grab a flirt pole or something to work on his prey drive so he knows this is acceptible and fingers are not.


----------



## Ale & Renzo (Feb 5, 2013)

Mine loves the car. Didnt like the bike though!

+1 on cant wait for it to be calmer, and hes just 8 weeks old lol!


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

I love reading these posts  My landshark is coming home in 6 weeks, at 8 weeks of age... and I'm really looking forward to it. Although, I'm wondering how things will go  I expect I'll be on here venting quite a bit! lol


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Good luck. See you in five months


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

*laughing*

Keep the door open for me


----------

